

ODNI/DOJ statement on the Yahoo/PRISM document declassification - GabrielF00
http://icontherecord.tumblr.com/post/97251906083/statement-by-the-office-of-the-director-of

======
GabrielF00
I shortened the title because the actual tumblr post title is obscenely long.

